# Help choosing the right tube for my needs.



## Charlos (Jan 27, 2014)

I need advice choosing the right tube for my setup.

I use a Trumark FS-1, 1/2" steel. My main interest is long range target shooting and in the future hunting (when I improve my skills).

Currently I am using the Trumark RR2 Heavy Pull. I'm happy with the Power delivery and the pull is a bit hard but ok. What I dislike is the speed (Some chrony tested it at 140-190 fps), and the price.

I want to cut my own tubes, but am overwhelmed with all the different choices after reading previous posts. I want to have similar power as the RR2, but faster speed and longer range. I am thinking about the following tubes:

Simple Shoot (Hygienic): Medium or Heavy

Theraband tubes: Red, green, blue

Dankung: 4070 or 5080

Thanks!

PS: I know that flatbands have better performance, but I want to keep my slingshot looking stock with the single tubes.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't have any experience with theraband tubes or dankung tubes but I do have experience with simple shot tubes. I personally dislike the heavy tubes because they tend to destroy pouches but the medium and light tubes are spectacular.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

first you have to find out the diaamiter inside the tube then find any tube that has the same diameter or they wont work


----------



## Charlos (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks.

@Bunny:

I have already checked the sticky on tube sizes and previous post from other people and they seem compatible (3.5 to 5 mm). The issue is which one is faster and better overall.

The factory tube on the Trumark is about 4.5mm.

@Arber I have never read about broken pouches before, those heavy tubes must be powerful. About how many shots did you get before the pouch gave up?


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

For shooting 1/2 inch steel balls, my favorite lately is Dankung 5080.


----------



## Charlos (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. I will try out the Dankung 5080. Love the price


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

you'll LOVE the 50/80 !!


----------



## Charlos (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks again!

Are there any actual Chrony tests with the 50/80 Also I read that the 40/70 is similar, what is the difference in performance? Size is almost the same.


----------

